# picking a toothpaste



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

We've been using this:
Virbac Animal Health | C.E.T.

I love the smell (like cupcakes) but the dogs both are still getting tartar on the back teeth. Is there a better paste out there? Or should we just do it more often (now we're brushing 3 - 4 times a week).:help:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't know anything about toothpaste but I do now that a good frozen marrow bone or knuckle bone will help a lot!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I use EZ Dog at the moment. I used to use Kissable but can't find any here in SC but came across the EZ Dog at Petsmart which has the same ingredients as Kissable. So I'd recommend either of those.  They have a vanilla scent to them and both my dogs like the taste.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Agree with jakeandrenee-fresh knucklebones will shine the tartar right off them and give the dog a bit of nutrition while doing so....along with building jaw/facial muscles! There are also enzymes in the raw meat that will break down the gunk on the teeth.
I think they enjoy that much more than a toothbrushing.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I personally don't believe bones alone are enough for proper oral health. Yes, they will clean up the back teeth quite a bit but they do little to nothing for the front ones. And if this dog is having dental problems, I think it's best to keep up with the brushing AND add bones. I've seen RAW dogs (started young) with awful teeth too, while it does make a HUGE difference, it isn't the solution to all dental problems.

And personally I feed pig feet, chicken quarters and turkey necks for my RMB. Knucklebones never seemed to do much for my dogs. I also feed bones frozen for an extra workout.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Another vote for bones....my mother was using a solution....I finally convinced her to get off it and onto raw beef bones at least three times per week....it worked like a charm and it did clean the incisors because the meat left on the raw bones is pulled of with those first....


----------

